# Jamis Satellite



## payedinsingles (Dec 27, 2006)

I've been mtbing for a while and ride a Specialized stumpjumper. Well the time has come to dive into the world of road biking!!!! I have an opportunity to buy a 4 year old Jamis Satellite in great condition locally for $325, is this a good deal or should i look for something else? I've also been looking at the Specialized Allez as I love their mountain stuff.
Thanks


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

payedinsingles said:


> I've been mtbing for a while and ride a Specialized stumpjumper. Well the time has come to dive into the world of road biking!!!! I have an opportunity to buy a 4 year old Jamis Satellite in great condition locally for $325, is this a good deal or should i look for something else? I've also been looking at the Specialized Allez as I love their mountain stuff.
> Thanks


Well it all comes down to components. The frame itself won't tell you too much... what components are on it? (I.E. Specialied Allez runs from Shimano Tiagra up to Dura Ace set... they are over $2000 difference in value!)


----------



## payedinsingles (Dec 27, 2006)

well heres the description i've received of it.

It's 4 years old but well kept and in excellent condition. I just don't use it anymore.
I keep it always indoors and I just spent $200 on it in tires, chain, seat and complete adjustment.
It's ready to ride without spending any money on it for a very long time. The tires are top of the line Vredestien Competito

Beautiful Jamis Satellite size 52cm Road Bike. Brand New $100 tires Vredestein Competition, New Super comfortable Velo Seat, Ritchie Stem, Ritchie Seat Post, Mavic Rims.
Shimano components everywhere. Everything works as it should.
This bike is in very good condition and just taken out of the bike shop
where it had a complete check up.
Riders hight between 5'4"-5'9" would fit well.
It is one of the most enjoyable rides you can have.
Best way to drop weight and get healthy! First $325 Gets it. 

I was planing on going to my local shop and getting fitted on a jamis bike, if the same size frame fits i may pull the trigger?


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

To me it seems like the components aren't all that great. "Mavic" and "Shimano" are simply brands... what you need to know is its line- such as Shimano Sora or Shimano Ultegra... same goes for the Mavic wheels. 

How would you feel about purchasing a car that is just described "Ford Automobile. 4 years old, great condition"? My first bike was such a rip-off but I thought it was a great deal...

These are just two newbs talking to each other. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

x3u93n3x said:


> These are just two newbs talking to each other. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


No, you are right on target. However, I would say for $325, well maintained, just go get it. Think of it as a 6 month bike. This bike will allow you to join some clubs rides, do some riding and see if you like the sport. That way in 6 months if you like it, you can make a much more educated purchase on the exact bike you want, and if you don't like roadies then you aren't out a grand or more. 

that is a great price to enter the sport if you want to test the waters.


----------



## payedinsingles (Dec 27, 2006)

well i went and tried some frames that size and unfortunately they were just too big, so the search continues!!!


----------

